# Montella è il nuovo allenatore del Milan. E' fatta.



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.

Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Quattro anni di contratto...


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.




Aspetto L ufficialità dopodiché sarò felicissimo !! Meglio ma molto meglio dei vari brocchi,Gianpaolo,pioli,Garcia...etc etc


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

Quattro anni di contratto, evidente che è una scelta dei cinesi,
Lapadula più Montella, scelte troppo intelligenti, impossibile non notarci una mano nuova.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.



"No ma tanto se farà male i cinesi lo cacceranno" cit.

"Per un anno va bene, poi i cinesi fanno piazza pulita" cit.

4 anni di contratto incredibile........non ho parole.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quattro anni di contratto, evidente che è una scelta dei cinesi,
> Lapadula più Montella, scelte troppo intelligenti, impossibile non notarci una mano nuova.



Ambiziosi questi "cinesi"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quattro anni di contratto, evidente che è una scelta dei cinesi,
> Lapadula più Montella, scelte troppo intelligenti, impossibile non notarci una mano nuova.



A questo punto direi di si, se confermati i 4 anni di contratto, è indubbiamente scelta cinese. Speriamo bene e soprattutto speriamo gli comprino i giocatori giusti.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.


Speriamo di costruire un bel progetto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ambiziosi questi "cinesi"



Ovvio che prima di innestare eventuali top occorre creare una solida base,
cosa fai, mandi in giro Messi con Poli e Bertolacci?


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Quattro anni di contratto, evidente che è una scelta dei cinesi,
> Lapadula più Montella, scelte troppo intelligenti, impossibile non notarci una mano nuova.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi di si, se confermati i 4 anni di contratto, è indubbiamente scelta cinese. Speriamo bene e soprattutto speriamo gli comprino i giocatori giusti.



Giustissimo!!!
...senza una buona rosa non si va da nessuna parte...


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi di si, se confermati i 4 anni di contratto, è indubbiamente scelta cinese. Speriamo bene e soprattutto speriamo gli comprino i giocatori giusti.



Sottolineo solo il fatto che tutti ci davano sicuri Pavoloso, Broccolo o JeanPaul e ci ritroviamo dal nulla con Montella&Lapadula..
Speriamo che questo silenzio tombale di Casa Milan sia il segnale di buon auspicio che tutti (o quasi  ) aspettavamo...


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2016)

io sono un sostenitore di montella e quindi sono molto felice di questa notizia,tuttavia 4 anni mi sembrano tanti...in ottica cessione come la dobbiamo interpretare? mah..

speriamo che oltre all allenatore si chiuda anche la faccenda societaria...


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

Boh che dire, in bocca al lupo, bisogna considerare che il passato conta fino ad un certo punto, poi lui è quello che avremmo desiderato tutti quanti nel 2013.
I top costano tanto, i pipponi come Brocchi e Giampaolo non sono da prendere nemmeno in considerazione, Montella è una via di mezzo ma è ancora in tempo per crearsi uno status di allenatore di buon livello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sono un sostenitore di montella e quindi sono molto felice di questa notizia,tuttavia 4 anni mi sembrano tanti...in ottica cessione come la dobbiamo interpretare? mah..
> 
> speriamo che oltre all allenatore si chiuda anche la faccenda societaria...


Potrebbero voler credere in Montella. E sinceramente, anche io ci credo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ovvio che prima di innestare eventuali top occorre creare una solida base,
> cosa fai, mandi in giro Messi con Poli e Bertolacci?



Il discorso per me non è nemmeno questo...per ora i cinesi non hanno potuto mettere NEMMENO UN EURO...hanno solo detto ok spendete sti 10mln...e per inciso al posto di balo o chi per lui va benissimo...altro discorso se parte bacca (che poi secondo me è stata una scelta intelligente...fosse andato alla juve apriti cielo)....


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.



Bene, non esulto ma molto bene. Nome non fatto dai giornalisti, lontano dalle spire del Condom.

Tutto profuma di pulito, insomma.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Non mi piace affatto, 4 anni poi sono un eresia, almeno speriamo gli diano.una squadra decente


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.



4 anni di contratto nemmeno ad Ancelotti li fanno
folli


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.



Tra i nomi fatti (credibili) è il meno peggio.Certo,i 4 anni di contratto non mi fanno ben sperare...Mi auguro quantomeno che gli diano in mano una squadra decente,che al momento non c'è affatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quattro anni di contratto...



Cinesi ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cinesi ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi......



Questa me la segno, speriamo di smentirti!!! (tutto in amicizia ovvio)


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Che schifo , 4 anni di Montella ... Ho già il riversamento di bile .


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Ok l'allenatore non piace, ma dedurre che i nuovi proprietari siano.degli incapaci dopo che spendono 700mln x comprarsi e liberarci del.nano é solo malafede dei tifosi... senza contare che devono ancora arrivare e già li.avete crocefissi.... Ci stiamo liberando di Berlusconi x la miseria, cambiatevi l'assorbente e rilassatevi ...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Giugno 2016)

Comunque bisogna decidersi se Sportmediaset è attendibile o meno, cioè se Raimondi e Bargiggia sono attendibili solo nelle disgrazie ok altrimenti prima di tirare certe conclusioni bisognerebbe aspettare notizie ufficiali


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ok l'allenatore non piace, ma dedurre che i nuovi proprietari siano.degli incapaci dopo che spendono 700mln x comprarsi e liberarci del.nano é solo malafede dei tifosi... senza contare che devono ancora arrivare e già li.avete crocefissi.... Ci stiamo liberando di Berlusconi x la miseria, cambiatevi l'assorbente e rilassatevi ...



Oooohhh finalmente...ogni tanto mi chiedo come mai questi deficit di ragionamento...non mi pare nemmeno troppo difficile da capire che non hanno ancora firmato, che non possono mettere tutti i soldi che vogliono che ancora nulla è loro quindi devono CONCORDARE...poi i gusti son gusti...per me montella è anche meglio di quell'incapace di Mancini per dirne uno...o anche il tanto decantato Pellegrini...con quello squadrone che si ritrovava e quella disponibilità economica doveva fare moooooooooolto meglio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Sorry post doppio.


----------



## super87 (28 Giugno 2016)

4 anni?????
Così se va bene aumentano l'ingaggio e se va male lo teniamo a libero paga per 48 mesi.
Vomitevole.
Ennesima mazzetta per Galliani?


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cinesi ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi......



Non ci vedo nulla di strano, ricordiamoci che siamo una squadra che viene da annate disastrose è normale che non si vada sui top e quelli a metà strada o costano troppo o non ne vale nemmeno la pena.
Tra gli italiani Montella è quello più futuribile, nel senso che fino a qualche anno fa aveva fatto bene poi per un motivo o per un altro non ha mai fatto quel passetto in più, ma il potenziale lo aveva secondo me.
E' normale che non sarà Montella a fare il Milan ma sarà il Milan a fare Montella, se buttano all'aria un altro mercato Montella non potrà farci granché, se gli danno in mano una squadra seria allora sarà sicuramente rivalutato e magari darà la sua idea di gioco alla squadra che fondamentalmente non dovrebbe prevedere 2 giocatori alla Muntari in mezzo al campo come è stato negli ultimi anni ma una squadra che gioca la palla sempre e comunque.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> "No ma tanto se farà male i cinesi lo cacceranno" cit.
> 
> "Per un anno va bene, poi i cinesi fanno piazza pulita" cit.
> 
> 4 anni di contratto incredibile........non ho parole.



e beh? mica guadagna 6 milioni l'anno che saremmo vincolati ma 1 , 1/5 non di piu ...evidentemente ci credono e fa un bel gioco (anche secondo me)


----------



## Kaw (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.


Mia opinione: Montella è un allenatore decente, ma non da top club, e non ce lo vedo sulla nostra panchina. Felice di essere smentito.
Ma 4 anni di contratto non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra, qua aspetto conferme ufficiali perchè mi pare una cavolata.
Quando prendi un nuovo tecnico, la norma è che si parte da 2, poi se va bene si può pure rinnovare subito dopo il primo anno, ma 4 anni subito è una cosa che a memoria non ricordo.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragionandoci bene, 4 anni sarebbe veramente una pazzia. Mi sa che Raimondi s'è fatto il grappino


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2674]Edric[/MENTION] se non vuoi leggere gli interventi di alcuni utenti, clicca sul loro profilo e aggiungili alla lista degli utenti ignorati. Basta post del genere per cortesia.


----------



## Dave (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella...l'unico allenatore che nell'ultima annata 2015/16 ha perso 3 partite su 3 col Milan.
Ripeto... COL MILAN.

Rimango scetticissimo sulla scelta, anche se fatta dai cinesi.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

a me montella piace come allenatore, ma 4 anni sono troppi, al massimo puoi fare 2 anni con opzione per il terzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente credo che non saranno 4 anni...fategli posare il fiasco a Raimondi.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2674]Edric[/MENTION] se non vuoi leggere gli interventi di alcuni utenti, clicca sul loro profilo e aggiungili alla lista degli utenti ignorati. Basta post del genere per cortesia.



Hai ragione, mi limito a concordare con Wifiesso


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2016)

Di Marzio : Per Montella si attende l'ok di Berlusconi..


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

Leggo di tifosi che si strappano i capelli, di rossoneri che dichiarano con certezza che è tutto un teatrino, che i cinesi non esistono o sono comunque degli incompetenti, che Galliani rimarrà in eterno a fare quello che vuole, ecc. ecc., tutto perchè arriva Montella.

Mi e vi ricordo che quando tempo fa si parlava di Emery c'erano tifosi che si disperavano, poi si parlava di Pellegrini e giù pianti a dirotto, poi De Boer e machicacchioèstoqui.

E basta lamentele: cribbio (cribbio si può dire, vero?), capisco il desiderio di tornare a primeggiare, ma sapevamo fin dall'inizio che ci sarebbe voluto del tempo: quattro anni con Montella? E chissene... L'anno prossimo si dovrà partire da zero (ZERO!), ricreare un'ossatura di squadra che attualmente non c'è, un'unità di spogliatoio che non esiste, innanzitutto, con il poco (poco?) che avremo a disposizione.
Poi a gennaio chissà...
L'anno successivo avremo una squadra squadra, saremo in Europa e il processo di crescita migliorerà: ci saranno acquisti ben mirati e sostanziosi che incideranno sui risultati in maniera decisa. Con lo stesso allenatore.

Se dopo due anni (tempo minimo di un progetto... do you remember this word? _"progetto"_ io l'avevo dimenticata...) Montella non avrà ottenuto i risultati desiderati, lo si cambierà con qualcuno migliore: e a quel punto vedrete che gli allenatori "di grido", quelli "a la Conte" per intenderci, capaci di cambiare il volto di una squadra, saranno ben contenti di venire al Milan.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: i cinesi e Galliani hanno dato il loro ok a Montella. Ora si attende solo il sì di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Comunque non c'è nessuna ufficialità ....


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Comunque non c'è nessuna ufficialità ....



Dove la leggi la parola ufficiale?


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove la leggi la parola ufficiale?



Io a nessuna parte! Infatti non era rivolto a te! Mi riferivo al fatto che non fosse ancora "ufficiale"


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: i cinesi e Galliani hanno dato il loro ok a Montella. Ora si attende solo il sì di Berlusconi.*



Adesso il nano si starà informando se sia comunista e se abbia mai votato a sinistra. Poi darà l'ok.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: i cinesi e Galliani hanno dato il loro ok a Montella. Ora si attende solo il sì di Berlusconi.*



Se viene sapere che Renzi voleva Montella come CT... ciaone


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2016)

andate al diavolo. Ve lo rodete voi il fegato con sto incompetente e con l'italMilan


----------



## Aragorn (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: i cinesi e Galliani hanno dato il loro ok a Montella. Ora si attende solo il sì di Berlusconi.*



Ma Galliani e dirigenti Fininvest in generale (dando per scontato che ciò raccontato da Sky e i vari media sia vero) non farebbero meglio a chiedere prima il consenso del Bresidente e poi agire di conseguenza ? no perché è alquanto ridicolo leggere ogni volta "_tutto fatto, tutto procede, tutto pronto, bisogna solo attendere il nullaosta di Berlusconi ..._"


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi di si, se confermati i 4 anni di contratto, è indubbiamente scelta cinese. Speriamo bene e soprattutto speriamo gli comprino i giocatori giusti.



Ecco un commento saggio e ponderato!!! Ora ci vogliono quei 2-3 centrocampisti per applicare il calcio di montella. Io sono soddisfatto e ottimista : con montella si può programmare e potremo vedere un calcio piacevole se messo nelle condizioni di lavore. Quali sono le condizioni ? La società lo deve appoggiare e non delegittimare come faceva a giorni alterni berlusconi son sinisa, vanno presi i calciatori adatti, va imposta serietà nello spogliatoio. 
Se qualcuno ha dubbi sulla bontà del gioco di montella si andasse a rivedere qualche partita della sua fiorentina e del suo catania. Tutti hanno negli occhi la sciagurata parentesi doriana al fianco di quel pazzo di ferrero.
Con montella mi aspetto di vedere costruzione del gioco dal basso, possesso palla, triangoli sistematici per fraseggi nello stretto e recupero palla con pressing mirato a zona con linee di passaggio chiuse. Mi stuzzica l'idea di una squadra che difende accorciando in avanti e non indietreggiando barriccandosi.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La società lo *deve appoggiare e non delegittimare* come faceva a giorni alterni berlusconi son sinisa, vanno presi i calciatori adatti, va *imposta serietà nello spogliatoio*.



Sacrosanto, l'allenatore l'allenatore la società deve appoggiarlo di fronte alla squadra (o in alternativa esonerarlo il prima possibile se non crede più in lui). Vedi anche l'esempio recente di Garcia.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, l'allenatore l'allenatore la società deve appoggiarlo di fronte alla squadra (o in alternativa esonerarlo il prima possibile se non crede più in lui). Vedi anche l'esempio recente di Garcia.



Dovrebbe esser ovvio e scontato ma basti ricordare come ha lavorato sinisa lo scorso anno per capire quanto sia deleteria la presenza di berlusconi. Da allontanare o mettere a tacere. Vada al parco a dar da mangiare alle papere che' in società vogliamo maldini.


----------



## aridateceverza (28 Giugno 2016)

Dopo anni, spero che s'imbastisca un mercato concordato col futuro tecnico.
Agogno tremendamente uno straccio di progetto.


----------



## naliM77 (28 Giugno 2016)

4 Anni di contratto?

Il Milan di Berlusconi non offriva 4 anni di contratto nemmeno a Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti, quindi se è vera questa cosa vuol dire che è stato dato l'assenso dai cinesi.

Le cose si costruiscono con calma, fai un contratto di 4 anni ad un allenatore e a marzo non stai subito a chiedergli in conferenza stampa "ma allora rinnoverà il contratto?" e sopratutto gli dai la possibilità di creare un gruppo, di trovare dei fedelissimi e così via, poi Montella a me piace, magari gli si dà carta bianca per gli acquisti e sopratutto si spera verrà affiancato da un DS preparato.

Ma sopratutto, Montella vuol dire 4-3-3 non 4-4-2 o trequartista...Montella vuol dire attaccanti esterni e punta centrale, gioco palla a terra, velocità e quant'altro...in poche parole è gioco per Lapadula non per Pavoletti (poi oh posso sbagliarmi come mi sono sbagliato su Pellegrini eh).

Magari arrivano 2 centrocampisti decenti e si inizia a giocare finalmente a calcio...MAGARI...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

4 anni di contratto a montella a me piacciono, vuol dire progetto a lungo termine senza continuare a mettere pressione all'allenatore e ostacolarlo nelle sue decisioni.

Il che chiaramente non puo essere farina del sacco dei due anziani maledetti infami


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

*Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*


----------



## naliM77 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



Peccato, niente quadriennale...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

*Di Marzio: Silvio ha detto ora si per Montella.*


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



ecco, 4 anni erano una follia


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



*
Sky: è arrivato anche l'ok di Berlusconi. E' tutto fatto.*


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: da poco terminato a Casa Milan l'incontro tra Galliani e Lucci, agente di Montella. Sono stati limati gli ultimi dettagli. Il Milan ha scelto il suo prossimo allenatore. Sarà Vincenzo Montella. Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.
> 
> Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Mediaset, Montella firmerà con il Milan un contratto di ben quattro anni.


Non li danno neanche a Mourinho e Guardiola 4 anni di contratto, vediamo se la notizia viene confermata da fonti più attendibili.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Giugno 2016)

Dai su ... biennale ha una logica ... 4 anni è follia


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



ecco biennale perfetto. poi se va bene si può sempre rinnovare.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non li danno neanche a Mourinho e Guardiola 4 anni di contratto, vediamo se la notizia viene confermata da fonti più attendibili.



giustissimo. a nessuno si fa 4 anni di contratto, quando basta poco che un allenatore venga esonerato.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> in società vogliamo maldini.



Questo sarebbe il mio sogno rossonero numero uno.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: è arrivato anche l'ok di Berlusconi. E' tutto fatto.*


.


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



ora si ragiona...


----------



## arcanum (28 Giugno 2016)

possono fargli anche il contratto per 666 anni, Montella è un Allenatore, quindi se viene esonerato se la trova un'altra squadra (vedi Sinisa), mica è un improvvisato come Inzaghi o Seedorf.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Tiè alla faccia dei 4 anni  molto più ragionevole così comunque, 4 erano decisamente troppi


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Perfetto direi, 2 anni mettono d'accordo tutti


----------



## diavolo (28 Giugno 2016)

2,3M spero siano lordi...


----------



## clanton (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cinesi ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi......



Forse ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi ...ma sicuramente incapacissimi e sprovvedutissimi ... non esiste una squadra al mondo che ha fatto 4 anni di contratto ad un allenatore. Voglio continuare a non crederci !!!
Già montella non mi piace con le sue conferenze stampa alla inzaghi !!


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella va più che bene perchè, per l'idea di gioco che intende sviluppare, richiederebbe immediatamente innesti a centrocampo, dove siamo più carenti. Mi limito solo a dire "non male" perchè avrei preferito un profilo più esperto, ma direi che va bene, il suo calcio è offensivo e questo mi piace


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Alla fine abbiamo scampato il pericolo peggiore. Certo, lo avessero detto qualche mese fa che Montella sarebbe stato il nuovo allenatore, non l'avremmo presa come una buona notizia.
Adesso speriamo gli costruiscano attorno una rosa sensata. Non dico forte. Sensata. Immaginata per un certo tipo di calcio e per un modulo ben preciso, che sia scelto dall'allenatore. Sembra poco, ma, conoscendo chi comanda, sarebbe già un miracolo...


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Forse ricchissimi e ambiziosissimi ...ma sicuramente incapacissimi e sprovvedutissimi ... non esiste una squadra al mondo che ha fatto 4 anni di contratto ad un allenatore. Voglio continuare a non crederci !!!
> Già montella non mi piace con le sue conferenze stampa alla inzaghi !!



Beh intanto siamo però passati a un biennale pare.

Poi (se il suo nome sarà confermato) ma di certo uno non fonda il quarto sito al mondo (e l'equivalente di Google in Cina) se incapace o facendosi prendere per il naso... su questo puoi stare assolutamente tranquillo


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

Due anni ok, quattro sarebbe stata follia, anche perchè per un tecnico quattro anni sono un'era. Poche squadre possono permettersi con successo di tenere un'allenatore cosi tanto.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Buon arrivo, sicuramente meglio di Brocchi, Giampaolo, Garcia e cessi vari.
Idea che c'è un progetto forse, almeno pare.
Ora bisogna allestire una squadra intelligente e composta da gente vogliosa. Vedremo.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Montella va più che bene perchè, per l'idea di gioco che intende sviluppare, richiederebbe immediatamente innesti a centrocampo, dove siamo più carenti. Mi limito solo a dire "non male" perchè avrei preferito un profilo più esperto, ma direi che va bene, il suo calcio è offensivo e questo mi piace



Tipo? L'unico veramente di altissimo livello era Emery che ha giustamente scelto il PSG.
Da Brocchi/Giampaolo a Montella è un triplo salto carpiato in avanti


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2016)

alla fine anche se non mi fa impazzire, penso che Montella sia la scelta giusta per il momento attuale del Milan. Per scelta giusta intendo che non c'era di meglio su cui puntare, e che comunque il Milan è in un momento di transizione. 2 anni vanno benissimo perché permetteranno di valutare l'allenatore per confermarlo, oppure no.
Molto più importante sarà capire chi gestirà la campagna acquisti, sperando che venga fatto con l'allenatore.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (28 Giugno 2016)

Adesso bisognerebbe acquistare dei centrocampisti giovani dai piedi buoni , fondamentali nell'idea di gioco di Montella (tielemas potrebbe essere il profilo adeguato??)


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lapadula più Montella, scelte troppo intelligenti, impossibile non notarci una mano nuova.



Montella in realtà gira nel mondo Milan da quasi 3 anni ormai.


----------



## Kaw (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*


ma era ovvio, 4 anni dove si sono mai visti?


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

Convincere Silvio è stato facile, basta far vedere il possesso palla della Fiorentina di Montella, sempre tra le prime in Italia in questa statistica. Ecco che il presidente che vuole un Milan padrone di campo e giuoco ha detto subito si.

Però per consentire a Montella di creare una squadra di questo tipo è fondamentale acquistare gente che sa gestire la palla, la sa trattare ed ha tecnica individuale importante. Se in mezzo al campo dovrà andare avanti con quelli che c'abbiamo non arriva nemmeno a mangiare il panettone. 

Avete visto a Genova con una rosa costruita non da lui che stagione ha fatto? Ha fatto peggio di Zenga, di Zenga per Dio.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> è fondamentale acquistare gente che sa gestire la palla, la sa trattare ed ha tecnica individuale importante



Questo, a prescindere da chi allenerà, dovrebbe essere l'obiettivo numero 1, 2 e 3 di questa e delle prossime sessioni di mercato difatti.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però per consentire a Montella di creare una squadra di questo tipo è fondamentale acquistare gente che sa gestire la palla, la sa trattare ed ha tecnica individuale importante. Se in mezzo al campo dovrà andare avanti con quelli che c'abbiamo non arriva nemmeno a mangiare il panettone.
> 
> Avete visto a Genova con una rosa costruita non da lui che stagione ha fatto? Ha fatto peggio di Zenga, di Zenga per Dio.



Perfetto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Convincere Silvio è stato facile, basta far vedere il possesso palla della Fiorentina di Montella, sempre tra le prime in Italia in questa statistica. Ecco che il presidente che vuole un Milan padrone di campo e giuoco ha detto subito si.
> 
> Però per consentire a Montella di creare una squadra di questo tipo è fondamentale acquistare gente che sa gestire la palla, la sa trattare ed ha tecnica individuale importante. Se in mezzo al campo dovrà andare avanti con quelli che c'abbiamo non arriva nemmeno a mangiare il panettone.
> 
> Avete visto a Genova con una rosa costruita non da lui che stagione ha fatto? Ha fatto peggio di Zenga, di Zenga per Dio.



Grazie al piffero, perchè tu vorresti andare ancora avanti con il centrocampo di minatori?
a me esalta Montella proprio perchè con lui non vedremo più i De Jong, Muntari e compagnia bella,

che poi volendo i pur scarsi Honda, Montolivo e Bertolacci li trovo molti più adatti in un gioco ragionato di giro palla che nei contropiedi veloci che piacevano tanto a Miha e Pippo.

Chiaro che non mi auguro che siano questi i veri interpreti...


----------



## Milanista 87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Nulla da dire sulla scelta di Montella 
I big non erano prendibili , si prende un giovane ambizioso che ha lavorato bene a Catanie e Firenze e che cerca riscatto dopo Genova


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo che resti più di due anni, vorrebbe dire che ha fatto bene


Mi convincendo più questa scelta di quella di un anno fa


----------



## Serginho (28 Giugno 2016)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brain84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Due anni di contratto vanno benissimo, il tempo di tornare in Europa e prendere un allenatore più sgamato in ambito internazionale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2016)

Io come sempre spero possa fare bene, ma dubito fortemente


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Sky: è arrivato anche l'ok di Berlusconi. E' tutto fatto.*



Tra lui e gli altri candidati *veri* (lasciamo perdere quindi i vari De Boer,Pellegrini) scelgo Montella tutta la vita.
E mi chiedo se il periodo di voci su Giampaolo non sia stato creato ad hoc proprio per fare questo effetto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Convincere Silvio è stato facile, basta far vedere il possesso palla della Fiorentina di Montella, sempre tra le prime in Italia in questa statistica. Ecco che il presidente che vuole un Milan padrone di campo e giuoco ha detto subito si.
> 
> Però per consentire a Montella di creare una squadra di questo tipo è fondamentale acquistare gente che sa gestire la palla, la sa trattare ed ha tecnica individuale importante. Se in mezzo al campo dovrà andare avanti con quelli che c'abbiamo non arriva nemmeno a mangiare il panettone.
> 
> *Avete visto a Genova con una rosa costruita non da lui che stagione ha fatto? Ha fatto peggio di Zenga, di Zenga per Dio.*


È dura fare possesso, pressing, difesa alta, quando in mezzo hai Barreto, Palombo e dietro Modibo Diakité e Ranocchia


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È dura fare possesso, pressing, difesa alta, quando in mezzo hai Barreto, Palombo e dietro Modibo Diakité e Ranocchia



Stessa cosa con Montolivo Bertolacci Kucka Poli Mauri..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa con Montolivo Bertolacci Kucka Poli Mauri..


Infatti l'abbiamo detto che bisognerà fare un mercato quantomeno decente; certamente non un mercato di Kroos, Rakitic e Gundogan, ma almeno di Paredes, Kovacic, Badelj, Zielinski, Witsel e gente così.


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti l'abbiamo detto che bisognerà fare un mercato quantomeno decente; certamente non un mercato di Kroos, Rakitic e Gundogan, ma almeno di Paredes, Kovacic, Badelj, Zielinski, Witsel e gente così.



Poche settimane fa, ancora in ottica Samp, si parlava di un Montella interessatissimo a Paredes e Praet...chissà 
Tutti quelli che hai nominato sarebbero ottimi acquisti, se anche ne venissero un paio mi riterrei soddisfatto


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti l'abbiamo detto che bisognerà fare un mercato quantomeno decente; certamente non un mercato di Kroos, Rakitic e Gundogan, ma almeno di Paredes, Kovacic, Badelj, Zielinski, Witsel e gente così.



Si è evidente che bisognerà fare un mercato più che adeguato a livello di nomi e che chi opererà sarà chiamato a risponderne dai futuri proprietari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Poche settimane fa, ancora in ottica Samp, si parlava di un Montella interessatissimo a Paredes e *Praet*...chissà
> Tutti quelli che hai nominato sarebbero ottimi acquisti, se anche ne venissero un paio mi riterrei soddisfatto


Questo è un altro. Ci aprii un topic circa un annetto fa, mi sembra. Sarebbe un gran colpo, fattibile e dai costi contenuti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2016)

Mi permetto di consigliare al nuovo mister un solo nome...


Ibraaaaaaa


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro. Ci aprii un topic circa un annetto fa, mi sembra. Sarebbe un gran colpo, fattibile e dai costi contenuti.



Stava per andare al Siviglia, ma sembra l'abbia mollato.
Interessa anche alla Fiorentina, ma come nome (a differenza di Pjaca) non è ancora uscito, per questo potrebbe essere un colpo a sorpresa tipo Lapadula.
E' in scadenza 2017 ed ha già detto che lascerà l'Anderlecht...io mi ci fionderei domattina 
Lui, Paredes e Badelj 
Andremmo a spendere il giusto ed avremmo un centrocampo molto interessante


----------



## Nick (28 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di consigliare al nuovo mister un solo nome...
> 
> 
> Ibraaaaaaa


Tra l'altro oggi Raimondi (fonte non affidabilissima ma tant'è) ha detto che Raiola avrebbe (uso il condizionale) tenuto aperta, nelle prossime 48 ore, una porta al Milan cinese in caso di accelerazione della trattativa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Stava per andare al Siviglia, ma sembra l'abbia mollato.
> Interessa anche alla Fiorentina, ma come nome (a differenza di Pjaca) non è ancora uscito, per questo potrebbe essere un colpo a sorpresa tipo Lapadula.
> E' in scadenza 2017 ed ha già detto che lascerà l'Anderlecht...io mi ci fionderei domattina
> *Lui, Paredes e Badelj*
> Andremmo a spendere il giusto ed avremmo un centrocampo molto interessante


Se ne vanno più di 30 milioni per tutti e 3? Ho dei dubbi.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti l'abbiamo detto che bisognerà fare un mercato quantomeno decente; certamente non un mercato di Kroos, Rakitic e Gundogan, ma almeno di Paredes, Kovacic, Badelj, Zielinski, Witsel e gente così.



Ma magari Paredes, Zielinski e Kovacic, magari...anche Praet....


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro oggi Raimondi (fonte non affidabilissima ma tant'è) ha detto che Raiola avrebbe (uso il condizionale) tenuto aperta, nelle prossime 48 ore, una porta al Milan cinese in caso di accelerazione della trattativa.



Secondo me qualche speranza c'è ancora, visto che non penso avranno subito la potenza economica per andare a prendere i super top, a livello d'immagine, presentarsi con giovani promesse ed Ibra avrebbe un impatto totalmente diverso che costruire una squadra con soli ottimi giocatori.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se ne vanno più di 30 milioni per tutti e 3? Ho dei dubbi.



Considerando che Paredes potresti inserirlo in uno scambio per Bacca, Praet starebbe sui 10 e Badelj sui 15 più o meno andresti a spendere appunto 30 e porteresti a casa 2 promesse ed un bel giocatore.
Avrei poi dei dubbi magari sulla coesistenza di Badelj e Paredes, ma non credo ci siano problemi visto che l'argentino può essere tranquillamente dirottato come mezz'ala


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Giugno 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Giustissimo!!!
> ...senza una buona rosa non si va da nessuna parte...



Conte sta dimostrando che con il gioco e Parolo e Giaccherini si possono battere gli Iniesta e i Morata...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan si accorda con Montella. Biennale da 2,3M ma ora va sciolto il nodo clausola.*



SContato con un biennale va beh vediamo per me non li fa manco due anni.


----------



## Tobi (28 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Conte sta dimostrando che con il gioco e Parolo e Giaccherini si possono battere gli Iniesta e i Morata...



E' gente che seppur limitata tecnicamente in campo si fa il mazzo e corre per tutta la partita, i nostri centrocampisti sono osceni, scarsi tecnicamente, senza personalità, atleticamente ridicoli. Nemmeno Conte riuscirebbe a far giocare bene il Milan attuale


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Conte sta dimostrando che con il gioco e Parolo e Giaccherini si possono battere gli Iniesta e i Morata...



Bene...allora prendiamo parolo e giaccherini! Che dirti...


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E' gente che seppur limitata tecnicamente in campo si fa il mazzo e corre per tutta la partita, i nostri centrocampisti sono osceni, scarsi tecnicamente, senza personalità, atleticamente ridicoli. Nemmeno Conte riuscirebbe a far giocare bene il Milan attuale



Quoto!


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2016)

A me Montella non convince, cmq adesso mi aspetto gli comprino i giocatori per fare bene, a lui piace il posseso è la intensità... con Poli, Montolivo, Bertolacci non fara nulla di interessante, finira peggio di Sinisa.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualche speranza c'è ancora, visto che non penso avranno subito la potenza economica per andare a prendere i super top, a livello d'immagine, presentarsi con giovani promesse ed Ibra avrebbe un impatto totalmente diverso che costruire una squadra con soli ottimi giocatori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No per me non sono affatto complementari, o prendi Paredes o Badelj


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*A breve l'ufficialità di Montella al Milan.*


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A breve l'ufficialità di Montella al Milan.*



Dovrebbe anche essere fatta per brocchi al Brescia!!!!! Eurekaaaaa


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A breve l'ufficialità di Montella al Milan.*



Di certo abbiamo fatto un enorme progresso da Brocchi.

Che dire? Speriamo bene..non vorrei fosse un altro lecchino, 0 pretese, 0 idee


----------



## Sand (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella vuol dire cessione.
Si è sempre detto che senza cessione, restava Brocchi.
Abbiamo finito di struggerci finalmente.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta: il Milan pagherà 500 mila euro per la clausola di Montella. Annuncio imminente.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan pagherà 500 mila euro per la clausola di Montella. Annuncio imminente.*



NOOOO potevo ricomprarmi Nocerinho


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> NOOOO potevo ricomprarmi Nocerinho





Una delle ultime grandi operazioni


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di certo abbiamo fatto un enorme progresso da Brocchi.
> 
> Che dire? Speriamo bene..non vorrei fosse un altro lecchino, 0 pretese, 0 idee



ti vedo più rilassato, inizi a crederci anche tu?


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan pagherà 500 mila euro per la clausola di Montella. Annuncio imminente.*



Bene


----------



## Tobi (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella ha un idea di calcio molto interessante, certo servono gli interpreti giusti speriamo arrivino dal mercato


----------



## Sand (28 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Montella ha un idea di calcio molto interessante, certo servono gli interpreti giusti speriamo arrivino dal mercato



Paredes Witsel Bonaventura
Vazquez

Tecnicamente ci farebbero divertire.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Paredes Witsel Bonaventura
> Vazquez
> 
> Tecnicamente ci farebbero divertire.



Ma ancora con quel sopravvalutato di Wistel?


----------



## Tobi (28 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Paredes Witsel Bonaventura
> Vazquez
> 
> Tecnicamente ci farebbero divertire.



Non penso giochi con il 4 3 1 2
credo si affiderà piu ad un 4 4 2 o addirittura 3 5 2


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non penso giochi con il 4 3 1 2
> credo si affiderà piu ad un 4 4 2 o addirittura 3 5 2



3-5-2 con quali centrali? Già è un miracolo se ne arriva uno decente, figurati se ne prendono 2...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Giugno 2016)

Rinnovi da italmilan, acquisti da italmilan ed ora allenatore da italmilan...

Sarà per scaramanzia ma io qualche ombra la vedo...


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: il Milan pagherà 500 mila euro per la clausola di Montella. Annuncio imminente.*


Abbiamo avuto lo sconticino.


----------



## Sand (28 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non penso giochi con il 4 3 1 2
> credo si affiderà piu ad un 4 4 2 o addirittura 3 5 2



Per me andremo di rombo.
Se arriva Vazquez 100 100.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Giugno 2016)

A firenze aveva fatto cose buone, proponendo anche un bel gioco, con risultati discreti o buoni a seconda dei punti di visita. Non penso che sia un incapace, ma neanche un fenomeno. Quello che dice in conferenza è secondario soprattutto se porta risultati positivi. Per far la breve, non era l'allenatore che volevo, ma lo preferisco a brocchi e Giampaolo e non mi dispero. Secondo me può sorprenderci.


----------



## Sand (28 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> A firenze aveva fatto cose buone, proponendo anche un bel gioco, con risultati discreti o buoni a seconda dei punti di visita. Non penso che sia un incapace, ma neanche un fenomeno. Quello che dice in conferenza è secondario soprattutto se porta risultati positivi. Per far la breve, non era l'allenatore che volevo, ma lo preferisco a brocchi e Giampaolo e non mi dispero. Secondo me può sorprenderci.


Il punto è che servono centrocampisti.
Non per forza costosi.
A Genova con un centrocampo poco tecnico ha fatto male e come si può giocare bene con gente scarsa coi piedi?


----------

